
Help me quit my day job - MarkJJ
https://quitworkproject.com/about
======
bobblywobbles
If you want to quit your day job, be smart about it. What is bugging you about
your current job; coworkers? work/life balance? compensation? distance to your
job? don't do what you enjoy?

I always applaud a good project that aims to inspire, but it seems to me you
are asking for permission here. It shouldn't be up to us to tell you to quit
your job. In fact- asking us to tell you tells me you want to, you just don't
yet on what grounds.

Take some time to think it over and try to understand if it's a rational or
emotional reason why you feel this way. If you can see this reason for
yourself and it persists for at least two weeks, you'll know for sure why you
want to leave which will help you decide what things of your new job are
something you are looking for (ie. better pay/commute/coworkers/work-life
balance/etc.)

Best of luck!

